# [Chron] Yao Mulls Contract Status



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Rockets center has to consider injury, labor deal*
> 
> If Yao does not jump into the deep pool of 2010 free-agent talent, he is due to earn $17.7 million next season in the final year of his contract. The next collective bargaining agreement is expected to reduce the number of years and value of a maximum contract, making a contract signed this offseason potentially worth more than one signed in 2011.
> 
> ...


Link


----------

